# Problem: Computer friert sporadisch ein



## asdqwe (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe letztens auf meinem Computer das OS (Vista 32bit) neuinstalliert. Seitdem friert mein Computer sporadisch ein (ohne Belastung, die Zeitabstände zw. den "Freezes" scheinen immer kürzer zu werden). Dann dachte ich natürlich, es läge an einem Treiberproblem o.ä. und habe mal versuchsweise Windows 7 32bit parallel installiert, jedoch trat beim Einrichten von Win7 das selbe Problem auf:
Alles "friert" ein, der Mauszeiger lässt sich nich mehr bewegen und der letzte Ton (beispielsweise von der gerade abgespielten Musik) wiederholt sich die ganze Zeit. Nur noch ein Reset hilft. Aufgefallen ist mir noch, dass das HDD Lämpchen dann nicht mehr blinkt (beim Absturz). 

Folgendes habe ich schon ausprobiert:
- 4 Stunden Memtest86+ (angeblich alles in Ordnung)
- "Großer" HDD Check mit dem Herstellertool (angeblich alles in Ordnung)

Einen RAM-Defekt würde ich dieses Mal ausschließen, da immer gleich der gesamte PC "einfriert" und es keinen BSOD gibt und Programme stürzen auch "nicht einfach so" zwischendurch ab (allerdings kann man nie wissen).

Hardware:
- Athlon x2 5000+ @ 2,2Ghz - 2,6Ghz (ohne Spannungsabsenkung im Idle und mit manuell eingestellter vCore von 1,328v, da die CPU angeblich nicht vom Board unterstützt wird)
- Scyhte Mugen
- ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
- 2x2GB RAM @ DDR2-800 5-5-5 16  
- nVidia 8300 OnBoard
- WD 160GB HDD (etwa 5 Jahre)
- Pinnacle TV Karte
- Netzteil Enermax Pro82+ 385W

Die Temperaturen aller Komponenten sind in Ordnung.
Im Vista Problemverlauf ist nichts zu erkennen.



Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Netzteil hast??
Hast mal die Geräusche der HDD überprüft??
Klingt sie irgendwie anders??

Würd hier vermuten, das entweder das Netzteil nicht (mehr) gut ist, oder aber die HDD den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Nimm mal das OC raus und zieh dir mal HD Tune, damit kannst du eine Platte auf Macken testen.


----------



## asdqwe (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe kein OC gemacht!
Netzteil habe ich ganz vergessen und oben nochmal editiert:

Enermax Pro82+ 385W

Ich habe die HDD doch schon mit dem Herstellertool vollständig überprüft (hat glaube ich 1,5 Stunden gedauert), was soll HD Tune da noch finden?

Die SMART Werte sind übrigens auch in Ordnung.

Die Festplatte hört sich eigentlich noch ganz normal an (ich habe zwar meistens Kopfhörer auf, aber auch nach dem Absturz klingt sie eigentlich wie immer).

Der PC ist übrigens erst 1 Jahr alt (außer der HDD).

Das Einfrieren hatte ich bei meinem alten PC auch immer und wusste nie woran es gelegen hat, auch letztes Jahre hatte ich ein Problem, was aber RAM bedingt war und auch BSODs verursachte. Ein Jahr Ruhe und dann kommt so etwas. -_-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Juli 2009)

Manchmal ist eine zu hohe CPU-Temperatur schuld an Freezes. Ich weiß nicht, ob das tatsächlich die Ursache ist, aber es wäre möglich. Vielleicht solltest du mal deine CPU-Kühlung und Gehäusebelüftung überprüfen und evtl. optimieren, WLP erneuern hilft vielleicht auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

Tja, das einzige, was du von deinem alten PC noch hast ist die Platte und auch das Einfrieren hast du sozusagen "mitgenommen".
Ich würde pauschal mal eine andere Platte testen.


----------



## asdqwe (24. Juli 2009)

Die Temperaturen sind in Ordnung, wie ich bereits schrieb.
Die CPU wird mit dem Scythe Mugen gekühlt und die Temperatur liegt im schlimmsten Fall knapp unter 50°C.

Und das die HDD schuld dran ist, will ich nicht ganz glauben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Festplatte ein ganzes Jahr keine Probleme macht und dann auf einmal wieder anfängt.

Eine andere HDD kann ich leider nicht testen


----------



## pc-samurai (24. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Ich habe kein OC gemacht!
> Netzteil habe ich ganz vergessen und oben nochmal editiert:
> 
> Enermax Pro82+ 385W
> ...



Probier mal ACPI und die Supply einstellungen zu verändern.. sprich 32-bit einstellen un S1 & S3 einstellen bios upgrade, damit cpu unterstützt wird und standard oder besser gesagt auto vcore einstellen

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde auch mal ne andere Platte reinsetzen und den PC mit einem anderen Netzteil ausprobieren.Solche Probleme gibts doch manchmal weil die Spannung wegbricht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

die Kabel hast du aber alles schon durchgecheckt, oder?


----------



## asdqwe (25. Juli 2009)

@pc-samurai
Ich weiß nicht was Du mit ACPI und "Supply Einstellungen" meinst.

Auto vCore würde ich gerne machen, aber leider bekommt die CPU dann zuviel "Saft" (ich meine mich an 1,5v erinnern zu können).



Meine CPU wird schon seit einem sehr frühen BIOS unterstützt, siehe Bild.


(meine CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (ADO5000DSWOF) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland)

Sogar der Support meinte, meine CPU würde nicht unterstützt (weil es die BE ist). Unsinn meiner Meinung nach.


Alle Kabel sind gecheckt worden.

Wenn das NT defekt sein sollte, so frage ich mich, warum ich ein Marken NT gekauft habe, aber ohne ein Austausch NT kann ich auch das leider nicht testen -_-

Bzgl. einer anderen HDD werde ich mal im Bekanntenkreis fragen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Du musst ja keine leere Platte haben, aber eine mit mehreren Partitionen und dann installierst du bei dir eben auf eine andere Partition, damit ein vorhandenes OS nicht verändert wird.
Du kannst aber auch mal eine Linux Live CD testen, wenns damit nicht hängen bleibt, liegst doch an der HDD und nicht am NT.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2009)

Naja, nur weil ein Tool keine Fehler bei einer HDD findet, heißt das noch lange nicht, das die noch heile ist.
Das heißt nur, das sie keine defekten Sektoren hat, nicht das z.B. der Motor oder die Elektronik spinnt.

Die anderen Möglichkeiten wurden ja schon genannt, Netzteil (möglich, glaub aber eher nicht) oder eben eine zu warme CPU.
Hast mal geschaut, ob der CPU Kühler oder sonstige verstaubt sind?


----------



## asdqwe (25. Juli 2009)

Die CPU Temperatur ist in Ordnung!

Habe ja schon geschrieben, im schlimmsten Fall knapp unter 50°C.

Wenn die Linux Live CD funktioniert könnte es ja immer noch am NT liegen, weil man ja theoretisch genau in den Bereich kommen könnte, wo es ausnahmsweise mal keinen "Freeze" gibt, aber dennoch werde ich morgen den ganzen Tag mal Ubuntu nutzen  
Damit kann ich mir ja dann den HDD Tausch ersparen.

@ Stefan
Ja das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, deswegen dürfte ja ein weiterer HDD Check eigntlich nichts bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Es kann auch am RAM liegen, aber irgendwo musst du ja anfangen und ausschließen.
Da du keine andere Hardware zum Testen hast, musst du mit den Möglichkeiten auskommen, die sich bieten.


----------



## asdqwe (25. Juli 2009)

4 Stunden memtest86+ ohne Fehler (auch wenn das nichts sagen muss).

Aber bei einem RAM Defekt "schmieren" ja gerne zwischenzeitlich "einfach so" Programme ab (so war das bei meinem letzten Ram-defekt) und das habe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Tja, ist eben komisch.
Hast du die CPU Temp unter Last mal länger verfolgt?


----------



## asdqwe (25. Juli 2009)

Im schlimmsten Fall knapp unter 50°C und er friert auch nicht unter Last ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

50° unter Last sind ein unproblematischer Wert.
Würde auch sagen, dass es die CPU nicht ist.
Wie sieht es mit dem NT aus, wie ist es unter Last?


----------



## asdqwe (25. Juli 2009)

Was willst Du hören?

Also brennen tut es nicht  
Und da der PC <100W verbraucht, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Netzteil überfordert ist.

Und wie gesagt, da der PC nicht unter Last abschmiert, müsste das ja auch egal sein, wie die jeweilige Komponente unter Last reagiert. Außerdem bin ich kein HardCore Gamer, sprich mein PC ist selten unter Volllast aller Komponenten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Es reicht schon, wenn die Grafikkarte anzieht und das Netzteil plötzlich nicht so schnell nachkommen kann, schon friert das System ein, gilt auch für die CPU, deshalb frage ich.


----------



## asdqwe (25. Juli 2009)

Es ist nur eine 8300, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dem Netzteil der Hut wegfliegt, wenn der kleine Chip ein wenig mehr Strom fordert.

Und da das Einfrieren bisher einfach so unter Windows, ohne Last auftrat, dürfte die Vermutung ja zu vernachlässigen sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Bleibt also wieder die HDD übrig.
War das denn bei deinem alten System genauso?


----------



## asdqwe (25. Juli 2009)

Mh schwer zu sagen, ich denke ja, aber das ist nun schon über ein Jahr her.

Ich werde morgen mal die Ubuntu Live CD testen, nur, wenn es dann nicht auftreten sollte kann man sich ja immer noch nicht sicher sein, ob es nun die HDD ist, oder nicht.

Im Vista Problemverlauf ist übrigens auch nichts zu erkennen.


----------



## pc-samurai (25. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> @pc-samurai
> Ich weiß nicht was Du mit ACPI und "Supply Einstellungen" meinst.
> 
> Auto vCore würde ich gerne machen, aber leider bekommt die CPU dann zuviel "Saft" (ich meine mich an 1,5v erinnern zu können).
> ...



Das ist nicht nur Unsinn sondern verarschung!!! Gibt es keine neue Bios Version??
Und vorallem probier doch mal dank der niedrigen Preisgestaltungen eine neue CPU zu kaufen!! evtl. ne nen X4 945 95W TDP^^

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## asdqwe (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn der Rechner laufen würde, könnte man das irgendwann mal in Betracht ziehen, aber eigentlich reicht mir die Rechenstärke noch aus.
Erstmal soll der Rechner wieder stabil laufen  

Es gibt neuere BIOS Versionen, aber damit ist nur Phenom II Support hinzugekommen.


----------



## pc-samurai (25. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Wenn der Rechner laufen würde, könnte man das irgendwann mal in Betracht ziehen, aber eigentlich reicht mir die Rechenstärke noch aus.
> Erstmal soll der Rechner wieder stabil laufen
> 
> Es gibt neuere BIOS Versionen, aber damit ist nur Phenom II Support hinzugekommen.



ja jut aber evtl. wird der fehler ja ausgemerzt, ich meine, ich habe eine x2 7785 BE am2+ und x4 940 be am2 + in meine anderen rechnern drinne!! und funzen beide einwandfrei, das eine mobo is nen biostar und das andere nen asus (das eine nforce chip und der andere 790fx chip)

mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## asdqwe (29. Juli 2009)

So: Ich habe eine Festplatte von einem Kumpel bekommen. Gestern habe ich sie dann zusätzlich zu meiner HDD eingebaut und dann Win7 (auf der "neuen" Platte) installiert.
Und heute habe ich wieder einen Freeze bekommen. 

Was soll ich jetzt tuen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2009)

Wie schaut deine Elektro Installation aus?


----------



## asdqwe (29. Juli 2009)

Also falls Du jetzt Steckdose und so meinst:
Im gesamten Haus sind die Leitungen neu, außer in meinem Zimmer, da sind noch ältere Leitungen drin.

Was mich halt wundert ist, das es erst seit dem Formatieren anfängt zu "freezen".

Ich schalte Nachts immer die Steckerleiste aus, vielleicht ist durchs Anmachen irgendetwas kaputt gegangen?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Ich schalte Nachts immer die Steckerleiste aus, vielleicht ist durchs Anmachen irgendetwas kaputt gegangen?!


 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Hast du die Platten mal an einem anderen Rechner getestet, laufen sie da normal?


----------



## asdqwe (29. Juli 2009)

Also die "neue", geliehene Festplatte läuft bei meinem Kumpel einwandfrei.
Außerdem wäre es ja auch komisch, wenn beide Festplatten denselben Defekt hätten und der dann noch bei beiden genauso auftritt.

Meine Festplatte mal abstecken und nur die Geliehene laufen zu lassen wird ja auch nichts bringen, oder? Weil wenn meine Platte kaputt wäre, würde ja nicht einfach so der Rechner zusammenbrechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

Dann kann der Fehler vom Board kommen.


----------



## asdqwe (29. Juli 2009)

Und wie teste ich das dann?
Es kann ja auch die CPU sein, oder doch das Netzteil oder vielleicht noch der Arbeitsspeicher. Aber evtl. sind es auch die Stromleitungen hier.

Ich habe immer Pech mit Computern


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

Dann nimm den ganzen Rechner mal zum Freund mit und schalte ihn da ein, wenns immer noch Probleme macht, liegt es immerhin nicht an deiner Stromleitung.
Du wirst dich wohl durch die Kleinigkeiten durcharbeiten müssen um den Fehler zu finden.


----------



## asdqwe (29. Juli 2009)

Das geht leider nicht, weil der Feher ja nicht jeden Tag auftritt.
Aber ich werde morgen den Rechner mal eine Etage tiefer aufbauen, da dort die neueren Stromleitungen verbaut sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Das geht leider nicht, weil der Feher ja nicht jeden Tag auftritt.
> Aber ich werde morgen den Rechner mal eine Etage tiefer aufbauen, da dort die neueren Stromleitungen verbaut sind.


 
Dann musst du halt länger testen oder mal den Rechner mit einem Freund tauschen.
Dann kann er ihn mal ein paar Tage bei sich testen und du seinen.


----------



## asdqwe (29. Juli 2009)

Also da die übrigen Etagen bei mir zu Hause wirklich neue Stromleitungen und neue Sicherungen etc. haben, wird das Aufstellen in einer anderen Etage sicher ausreichen.
Aber an den Stromleitungen wird es auch nicht liegen, mir fällt gerade ein, dass ein paar Kumpel hier schonmal länger ihre Computer aufgebaut hatten (über mehrere Tage) und die hatten keine Instabilitäten.
Dann brauche ich das auch nicht weiter ausprobieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, dann kannst du dir das sparen.
Bleibt noch die Hardware.
Wie ist das mit dem Einfrieren, wie lange läuft der Rechner so bis es dazu kommt?


----------



## asdqwe (29. Juli 2009)

Das ist ziemlich unterschiedlich.
Als ich Windows 7 auf der meiner Platte installiert hatte, kam der Freeze, als es gerade installiert war und ich die ersten Sachen installieren wollte.

Aber es kann auch sein, dass er 6 Stunden oder auch mal einen Tag so läuft. Anfangs kamen die Freezes ~ 1x wöchentlich, dann 3x täglich und jetzt 1x täglich (ich habe den PC aber momentan auch nicht mehr so lange an).


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

Da du ja eine andere Platte hast und es immer noch ist, kann es am RAM, oder Board liegen.
Hast du andere Speicher oder kannst dir welche leihen?


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Ja habe noch anderen Ram, dann kommen morgen meine Mushkins rein.
(Ich hatte den RAM eigntl. schon 4 Stunden mit Memtest86+ getestet, aber das muss ja nichts heißen.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Ja habe noch anderen Ram, dann kommen morgen meine Mushkins rein.
> (Ich hatte den RAM eigntl. schon 4 Stunden mit Memtest86+ getestet, aber das muss ja nichts heißen.)


 
Nimm aber nur einen Riegel und dann wieder benutzen.
Wenns daran nicht liegt, bleibt immer noch das Board.
Ich denke mal, du hast nicht zufällig noch eins liegen hast?


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jetzt meine beiden Riegel gegen meine beiden Mushkins getauscht, mal sehn was jetzt passiert.
Aber Ram-Defekte zeigen sich ja meißtens durch abstürzende Programme und das habe ich ja nicht.

Ein Ersatzboard habe ich leider nicht.
Notfalls "darf" ich zum wiederholten Male den Rechner zu einem PC Laden fahren und 60€ für 'ne Fehlersuche berappen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt meine beiden Riegel gegen meine beiden Mushkins getauscht, mal sehn was jetzt passiert.
> Aber Ram-Defekte zeigen sich ja meißtens durch abstürzende Programme und das habe ich ja nicht.


 
Das kannst du nicht immer sagen, ich habe auch mal Freeze gehabt und am Ende stellte sich heraus, dass ein Riegel einen Defekt hatte.



asdqwe schrieb:


> Ein Ersatzboard habe ich leider nicht.


 
Das ist schade, du kannst dir auch keins leihen?



asdqwe schrieb:


> Notfalls "darf" ich zum wiederholten Male den Rechner zu einem PC Laden fahren und 60€ für 'ne Fehlersuche berappen.


 
Mich würde mal interessieren, was der für 60 Ocken so macht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

für 60€ kannst dir auch gleich ein neues board kaufen


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Es kann mir leider auch niemand ein Board leihen, alle haben Sockel 775 und auch wenn die Leute Sockel AM2  hätten, doppelt haben die auch keines.

@Soldat0815, wenn ich aber nicht weiß, dass das Board kaputt ist, bringt mir auch ein Neukauf nichts, wenn es später doch an etwas anderem liegt.

Als ich meinen Rechner frisch zusammengebaut hatte war auch gleich der RAM kaputt und 12 Stunden Memtext86+ hatten auch nichts gebracht, dann hatte ich den PC zu einem Computer Laden gebracht und was war kaputt? Richtig, der Arbeitsspeicher -_-


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> @Soldat0815, wenn ich aber nicht weiß, dass das Board kaputt ist, bringt mir auch ein Neukauf nichts, wenn es später doch an etwas anderem liegt.


 
Du kannst aber ein Board im Internet kaufen und es innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück geben, zum Testen reicht die Zeit.



asdqwe schrieb:


> Als ich meinen Rechner frisch zusammengebaut hatte war auch gleich der RAM kaputt und 12 Stunden Memtext86+ hatten auch nichts gebracht, dann hatte ich den PC zu einem Computer Laden gebracht und was war kaputt? Richtig, der Arbeitsspeicher -_-


 
Wie schon mal gesagt, nur weil der RAM beim Test stabil ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er auch läuft.

Ach ja, nimm auch mal die anderen Slots für den RAM, nicht immer den gleichen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

ich seh grad du hast den rechner erst 1jahr also noch garantie dann soll sich der laden damit rumschlagen der dir den verkauft hatt

und die 60€ lohnen sich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht für den pc

du hasst doch sicher kumpels,bekannte die auch ein pc haben mit ddr2 und eventuell sogar mitn am2+ mainboard 
dann könntest du alles testen und bräuchtest nix für bezahlen

und wenn du das board online kaufst kannst du es innerhalb von 2wochen zurrück schicken falls es doch nicht das board ist aber da laut hersteller wie du schreibst die cpu nicht unterstützt wird liegt es doch sehr nahe das es daran liegt ansonsten wär die cpu schrott

ps. ich hab bis jetzt immer rausgefunden woran etwas liegt durch testen, also andere komponenten einbauen nur bei mir ist das glück das 2 meiner kumpels auch sockel 775 haben wie ich (bei einem war letztens das board und der ram futsch)


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

@Soldat0815
Ich habe meinen PC ja "schön" selber "zusammengeschustert" (hätte ich im Nachhinein mal nicht machen sollen). Da kann ich den PC nicht in irgendeinem Laden einfach so zurückgeben. 

Und wie gesagt, ich kenne niemanden mit AM2+.


Ich nehme erstmal die gleichen Slots und beim nächsten Freeze wechsel ich die dann, allerdings wird das ein wenig knapp, weil mein Mugen so groß ist, vielleicht passen die Riegel ja unter ihn, mal schauen......

Ein neues Board zum Testen kaufen, möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Erstens des Aufwandes wegen und den Versandkosten und zweitens, weil ich ja die ganzen Verpackungen aufreiße und der Verkäufer das Board ja nicht mehr als "neu" verkaufen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> bei mir ist das glück das 2 meiner kumpels auch sockel 775 haben wie ich (bei einem war letztens das board und der ram futsch)


 
Bei mir ist das so, dass ich immer ein paar Boards, Speicher, Netzteile und GraKas hier rumliegen habe, ich greife in die Kiste, wenn ich was Testen muss.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> @Soldat0815
> Ich habe meinen PC ja "schön" selber "zusammengeschustert" (hätte ich im Nachhinein mal nicht machen sollen). Da kann ich den PC nicht in irgendeinem Laden einfach so zurückgeben.


ja aber du hasst die teile irgendwo gekauft also auch garantie drauf und wenn du meinst das board ist hin dann geb es zur reperatur aber wie gesagt wenns die cpu nicht unterstützt ist vielleicht nichtmal ein defekt vorhanden

edit: dein board unterstütz sogar am3cpus also sollte es wohl auch deinen prozi abkönnen kann eventuell mal jemand die cpusupportliste zeigen weil ich find die bei asus immer nicht
http://www.asus.de/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=2181&l1=3&l2=149&l3=676&l4=0



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das so, dass ich immer ein paar Boards, Speicher, Netzteile und GraKas hier rumliegen habe, ich greife in die Kiste, wenn ich was Testen muss.


angeber


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Laut der CPU Support Liste wird die CPU unterstützt, laut dem Support nicht.

Siehe: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Problem: Computer friert sporadisch ein

Und solange ich nicht weiß was kaputt ist, kann ich auch nichts zum Shop zurückschicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Welches board hast du noch mal? 
Irgendwie habe ich das wieder vergessen.


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Steht doch alles im ersten Post 
ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
Wenn Du Dich selber vergewissern möchtest:
http://support.asus.de/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=de-de (da musst Du halt alles nach und nach anklicken).


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Steht doch alles im ersten Post
> ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
> Wenn Du Dich selber vergewissern möchtest:
> http://support.asus.de/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=de-de (da musst Du halt alles nach und nach anklicken).


 
Mehr als 5 Seiten blättere ich nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Steht doch alles im ersten Post
> ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
> Wenn Du Dich selber vergewissern möchtest:
> http://support.asus.de/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=de-de (da musst Du halt alles nach und nach anklicken).


mmhh sorry aber wo find ich da die supportliste bei gigabyte ist das tausend mal leichter du suchst dein board und da kannst dann gleich die cpu-supportliste ansehen inkl. welches bios du brauchst


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Mit Bios 1402 läuft alles.
Welches hast du drauf?



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> mmhh sorry aber wo find ich da die supportliste bei gigabyte ist das tausend mal leichter du suchst dein board und da kannst dann gleich die cpu-supportliste ansehen inkl. welches bios du brauchst


 
Ich finde es total Easy, bei Gigabreit suche ich mich immer tot.


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub 1200 o.ä.
Aber meine CPU wird ja eigntlich schon seit 0301 unterstützt (was sie aber eigentlich spannungstechnisch nicht wird).


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Das neueste Bios kann nicht schaden, auch wenns um RAMs geht.


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Mh nagut, dann flashe ich mal auf das die neueste Version (1902), obwohl ich das immer ausgesprochen ungerne mache.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

bios flashen sollte man schon machen wenn dadurch die cpu unterstützt wird



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es total Easy, bei Gigabreit suche ich mich immer tot.



bei gigabyte ist das voll easy 
google das board eingeben z.b. gigabyte p35c-ds3r
dann ist gleich der 2te oder dritte link von gigabyte-produkt-mainboard-overview den du anklickst
dann kommst auf die seite
GIGABYTE - Product - Motherboard - Overview - GA-P35-DS3R (rev. 1.0)
und da ist rechts bei relatet links cpu-supportlist und fertig schon siehst du alle cpus sammt biosversion die unterstützt werden

aber bei asus schau ich auf die produktseite wie oben im link aber wo find ich da die liste kein plan die links auf der linken seite bringen mich nicht weiter


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> bei gigabyte ist das voll easy
> google das board eingeben z.b. gigabyte p35c-ds3r
> dann ist gleich der 2te oder dritte link von gigabyte-produkt-mainboard-overview den du anklickst
> dann kommst auf die seite
> ...


 
Tja, der eine so, der andere so. 
Ich finde die AMI Bios auch deutlich besser als die Awards der Gigabytes.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, der eine so, der andere so.
> Ich finde die AMI Bios auch deutlich besser als die Awards der Gigabytes.


das bios ist gewohnheitssache ich find mich beim gigabyte super zurecht bei nem asus vom kumpel hab ich erstmal auch nix gefunden und musste auch erstmal suchen

aber erklär mir jetzt doch bitte mal wie ich das bei asus finde die cpu-supportliste


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> aber erklär mir jetzt doch bitte mal wie ich das bei asus finde die cpu-supportliste


 
Wenn du die Asus Seite von eben aufrufst, dann klickst du links bei "suche CPU mit.." auf den Pfeil neben dem Eintrag "Bitte wählen Sie".
Also erst Mainboard, dann geht eiin neuer Schritt darunter auf, da dann den Sockel und dann das Modell, ganz einfach.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du die Asus Seite von eben aufrufst, dann klickst du links bei "suche CPU mit.." auf den Pfeil neben dem Eintrag "Bitte wählen Sie".
> Also erst Mainboard, dann geht eiin neuer Schritt darunter auf, da dann den Sockel und dann das Modell, ganz einfach.



häh  wo steht da suche cpu mit

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Ist doch egal ?!

Ich find die Suche nach Updates auch ziemlich nervig bei Asus, aber egal 

Bios ist geflasht.
Wenn alles auf "Auto" ist, bekommt die CPU 1,42v (also zuviel).
Habe jetzt 1,25v eingestellt, aber es kommen 1,328v - 1,344v an (also wie immer  ).
Zuerst ausgelesen mit dem "Hardware Monitor" im Bios und jetzt, wo ich die vCore manuell eingeben habe nochmals mit CPUz.

Mich ärgerts, dass ich die automatische Spannungsabsenkung von Cool 'n' Quiet somit immer noch nicht benutzen kann -_-


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Ist doch egal ?!
> 
> Ich find die Suche nach Updates auch ziemlich nervig bei Asus, aber egal



nö ist nicht egal weil ich schon sehr oft das prob hatte das ich da was nachschauen wollte aber es ging einfach nicht eil ich nicht weiß wie es geht

spannungen sollte man grundsätzlich manuell einstellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> häh  wo steht da suche cpu mit
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


 
Ich meine die Asus Support Seite, nicht die von Asrock.


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Normalerweise sollte die Spannungszuweisung vom Mainboard an die CPU funktionieren und ich würde dann auch Stromsparen und die CPU würde kühler bleiben.
Und wenn ich die Spannung manuell eingebe, geht die Spannungsabsenkung nicht mehr, außerdem kommen ganz andere Volt an, als ich eingegeben habe.

@Soldat: quantenslipstream meint diese Seite hier:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
Da steht dann "Suche CPU mit"

Für Downloads folgende Seite benutzen:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Bios ist geflasht.
> Wenn alles auf "Auto" ist, bekommt die CPU 1,42v (also zuviel).
> Habe jetzt 1,25v eingestellt, aber es kommen 1,328v - 1,344v an (also wie immer  ).
> Zuerst ausgelesen mit dem "Hardware Monitor" im Bios und jetzt, wo ich die vCore manuell eingeben habe nochmals mit CPUz.
> ...


 
Ist dann wohl ein Bug vom Board.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

ah jetzt hab ichs gefunden 
naja find ich aber trotzdem umständlicher als bei gigabyte da man da nicht direkt von der boardbeschreibung hinkommt 
darum hab ich da immer ewig gesucht aber man muss ja beim support nachschauen

irgendwie funzt die asus seite bei mir mommentan nicht richtig bekomm oft fehlermeldungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ah jetzt hab ichs gefunden
> naja find ich aber trotzdem umständlicher als bei gigabyte da man da nicht direkt von der boardbeschreibung hinkommt
> darum hab ich da immer ewig gesucht aber man muss ja beim support nachschauen


 
Na ja, ich habe immer einen Link bei den Favoriten gespeichert. 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> irgendwie funzt die asus seite bei mir mommentan nicht richtig bekomm oft fehlermeldungen


 
Das kenne ich von allen Herstellern, echt nervig, wenn man mal schnell was gucken will und dann ist der Server von denen so träge....


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe immer einen Link bei den Favoriten gespeichert.
> 
> 
> 
> Das kenne ich von allen Herstellern, echt nervig, wenn man mal schnell was gucken will und dann ist der Server von denen so träge....


ich hab den jetzt auch in meinen favoriten

warum zum teufel heist das mainboard beim download aufeinmal hauptplatine da suchst ja ewig 

ja manche hersteller könnten sich ruhig mal nen gescheiten provider für ihre website suchen verkaufen angeblich highend hardware aber ihre website kackt dauernd ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ich hab den jetzt auch in meinen favoriten
> 
> warum zum teufel heist das mainboard beim download aufeinmal hauptplatine da suchst ja ewig


 
Das kommt davon, wenn gescheite Webdesigner ein Programm benutzen um Englische Wörter ins Deutsche zu übersetzen als es so zu lassen wie es ist. 
Ist bei Microsoft auch immer sehr lustig. 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ja manche hersteller könnten sich ruhig mal nen gescheiten provider für ihre website suchen verkaufen angeblich highend hardware aber ihre website kackt dauernd ab


 
Tja, da verkaufen sie gute Produkte, haben aber selbst grottige Server im Keller stehen.


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Mein Ersatzram hat auch gefreezt.
Dann habe ich einen Riegel des "alten" Kits in einen Slot gedrückt, der vorher noch nicht benutzt wurde und wieder Freeze (beide Freezes kamen sogut wie direkt nach dem Boot).


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Bleibt ja nur noch das Board übrig.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

board oder cpu ich würd aber eher auf board tippen den spu kackt meistens komplett ab ohne zu lagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Eben, deswegen kann es eigentlich nur das Board sein.


----------



## asdqwe (30. Juli 2009)

Naja ein "kann sein" hilft mir ja leider nicht weiter, oder seit ihr euch 100%ig sicher? 

Ich kann ja nicht einfach das Board zurückschicken, nicht das es dann doch was anderes ist.....


----------



## donlucas (30. Juli 2009)

Habs nicht alles mitverfolgt, aber wenn mein PC laggt, in immer kürzeren abständen, dann wars bei mir immer nen Virus, also würde ich mal alles auf der hdd platt machen... und nicht parallel installieren.

Grüße Donlucas


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2009)

asdqwe schrieb:


> Naja ein "kann sein" hilft mir ja leider nicht weiter, oder seit ihr euch 100%ig sicher?
> 
> Ich kann ja nicht einfach das Board zurückschicken, nicht das es dann doch was anderes ist.....



doch kannst du schon du bekommst es dann halt zurrück mit einer bemerkung das sie kein fehler finden konnten

und es ist immernoch billiger als 60€ beim pc-abzocker um die ecke zu bezahlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2009)

Und der findet eh nichts, kassiert auf auf jeden Fall ab.


----------



## asdqwe (31. Juli 2009)

Naja er hat das letzte Mal auch meinen Ram Defekt bemerkt, obwohl ich 12 Stunden getestet habe. 

Ich wäre halt nur enttäuscht wenn ich nach geschätzten zwei Wochen ohne PC dann wieder denselben Defekt habe. 

Aber ohne ein anderes Mainboard bleibt mir wohl keine Alternative ?!


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Juli 2009)

ja da du kein anderes zum testen hast bleibt dir nur einschicken und hoffen das es das ist ansonsten wärs die cpu was ich aber nicht glaube


----------



## asdqwe (31. Juli 2009)

....oder das Netzteil (man kann ja nie wissen).
Ich hoffe ich muss nichts bezahlen, wenn das Mainboard doch noch in Ordnung ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da das unter der Garantie läuft, egal ob nun kaputt oder nicht.
Schicke ihnen eine Mail und erkläre das Problem.


----------



## asdqwe (22. August 2009)

Ich habe jetzt mal das Netzteil getauscht, das Problem tritt weiterhin auf.

Demnächst wird noch die CPU getauscht (wobei das ja eigentlich müßig ist, da die eigentlich nie kaputt geht).

Was ich noch letztens bemerkt habe:
Ich hatte letztens 2x das Phänomen, das er nur eine Sekunde eingefroren war und dann sofort weitergelaufen ist (als wäre nichts gewesen), vielleicht bringt euch das ja etwas ^^

Kann man ein Treiberproblem eigentlich generell ausschließen? (ich zwar 1x vista 2x win7 und das Problem tritt bei allen auf, aber ich frage trotzdem nochmal. Bei einem Treiberproblem müsste doch eigentlich ein Bluescreen oder ein Fehler im windows-Fehlerprotokoll hinterlegt sein, oder?)


----------



## BigBubby (24. August 2009)

ich habe momentan ein ähnliches problem.
Der PC hat plötzlich angefangen einfach einzufrieren. 
Wenn er kalt ist, läuft er relativ lange, danach kann es schnell wieder auftreten.
Meine vermutung bei mir Temp von NT, denn alle anderen temps sind normal.
Ich werde es auch mal austauschen und gucken, ob es dann besser wird. Alternativ tippe ich auf den CPU oder das Mobo (mobo wollte ich sowieso austauschen, das hat noch nen anderen kleinen fehler...). Aber mal sehen.

Ich schreibe mal, wenn ich bei mir ein ergebniss habe und du kansnt ja mal berichten ob CPU tausch was bei dir gerbacht hat


----------

